# Gruppo Ardito NumeroZero almost ready!



## gruppo ardito (Oct 17, 2012)

Ciao,
Our first project is almost ready. 15 cases are in the works to you photos of the prototype, it is almost finished, you can see the wooden box and kit, what do you think?

for other image and detail, please, visit our site: https://sites.google.com/site/gruppoarditowatch/home


----------



## gruppo ardito (Oct 17, 2012)

other image of the black version...


----------



## gruppo ardito (Oct 17, 2012)

other type of case:
Bronze type with dark dial...


----------



## DEPA (Feb 3, 2012)

Congratulations. i know it is a hard work to manufacture watches. Just few things to mention. don't get me wrong i don't want to put your product down. 
you should use a different handheight for your movements. there is almost no space bewteen the hourhand and the dial. i think you have used some standard cannonpignons with h1 but on the other side you have used a sandwich dial. sandwichdials and h1 handheights are ok when your total dial thickness is not higher than 0,60mm. your dials look much thicker for me. other than that i really love the leatherstrap but not so much the milanaise mesh bracelet. dial looks ok for me but the design of the case is too ordinary, but this is my very personal opinion. others might be more attracted by the design.


----------



## gruppo ardito (Oct 17, 2012)

DEPA said:


> Congratulations. i know it is a hard work to manufacture watches. Just few things to mention. don't get me wrong i don't want to put your product down.
> you should use a different handheight for your movements. there is almost no space bewteen the hourhand and the dial. i think you have used some standard cannonpignons with h1 but on the other side you have used a sandwich dial. sandwichdials and h1 handheights are ok when your total dial thickness is not higher than 0,60mm. your dials look much thicker for me. other than that i really love the leatherstrap but not so much the milanaise mesh bracelet. dial looks ok for me but the design of the case is too ordinary, but this is my very personal opinion. others might be more attracted by the design.


Ciao Depa, thanks for your confratulations, I try to respond to your comments.
the dial is as indicated in sandwich, the total thickness is 0.4mm, this has not been purchased already prepared, with feet etc, this was done at home, with steel plate from 0.3mm lasered in the holes and the surface color, to this were added the legs and the bottom plate with the luminescent.
The hands have 0.5mm circa of light respect the dial. But this is no problem, I have the tube of hour hands h2.
The mesh band is a one of three band supplied with (mesh, caucciu' and leather).
case may be not original, but is very functional, it is also particular because the lugs for the strap are obtained from the case back.
Thank you for your comments!


----------



## ceph (May 23, 2013)

That is an absolute brick of a watch (a compliment)
Is it waterproof?


----------



## DEPA (Feb 3, 2012)

gruppo ardito said:


> Ciao Depa, thanks for your confratulations, I try to respond to your comments.
> the dial is as indicated in sandwich, the total thickness is 0.4mm, this has not been purchased already prepared, with feet etc, this was done at home, with steel plate from 0.3mm lasered in the holes and the surface color, to this were added the legs and the bottom plate with the luminescent.
> The hands have 0.5mm circa of light respect the dial. But this is no problem, I have the tube of hour hands h2.
> The mesh band is a one of three band supplied with (mesh, caucciu' and leather).
> ...


H2 definitely should solve your problem. even h1 should be ok for 0,40mm dials but looking at the photos, something looked wrong here. keep up good work


----------



## YamTEKK (May 11, 2013)

It looks very nice, the rubber strap really suits it. How thick is the watch? And is the crown on the bronze model the same style as the rest will have?


----------



## gruppo ardito (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks to all!!
For *ceph*, the prototype (the watchs in this image) are make in alluminium anodized, glass has a thickness 2mm, 1 gasket OR under the glass of diam. in this condition the waterproof test has passed the 300m, but for the last 15 case we have increase the performance, the case is in inox Aisi 316L, the glass has thickness 4mm, we have introducing other 1 gasket on the perimeter of the glass and under the bezel (section L) total 2 near the glass. 
We are confident that in these conditions the value of water resistance will be markedly better, we will be ready as soon as the cases we make a another waterproof test.
For Yamtekk, thanks, yes the boucle of the rubber strap is very nice, we have make this at home....The total thick is 17mm, the seat of band is on the case back. The crown is the same of all model (the color of crown is the same of the case), in other image there isn't the crown, in the other image the crown is the plastic protection of the movement, diameter 8.5mm, octagonal section, is make in 2 parts.
we remain at your disposal for further questions
the site is: https://sites.google.com/site/gruppoarditowatch/
on facebook: https://www.facebook.com/gruppoardito.watch


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

I really like that dial, very nicely done, and the logo is very classic!


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Ciao ragazzi.
Well done job!
Grezzo ed affascinante allo stesso tempo...
If you are interested, during the last two years I' ve been working on my own watches collection preparing more than 40 models. Some of them could fit the style of your collection.
If you are interestd, please contact me...


----------



## gruppo ardito (Oct 17, 2012)

Ciao!
the watch is complete, we have done the test for watertightness, and the result is great, 1220m.







and this is the firsts watch assembled,
































































this the dial, make at home, we have also the pad printing machine






































What do you think? comments?


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Well done job!!!!
Compliments!


----------



## gruppo ardito (Oct 17, 2012)

Ciao Same image of the 2 watch assembled, with the last definition of dials, home made...


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

I add my compliments. Put me on your mailing list. Regards John Dozier


----------



## gruppo ardito (Oct 17, 2012)

johndozier said:


> I add my compliments. Put me on your mailing list. Regards John Dozier


Ciao John,
thanks!!
ask the friend on facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/gruppoardito.watch


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

Sorry. I LOATHE Facebook.


----------



## gruppo ardito (Oct 17, 2012)

johndozier said:


> Sorry. I LOATHE Facebook.


Yes... is the new big brother...

You can write at my email; [email protected]

We show the new color panel... is a long work....


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice range of colours!
Bravi!


----------



## gruppo ardito (Oct 17, 2012)

We study an other model, the name is NumeroUno, the thich is 15.55.
We have prototyping other dial, limited edition...


----------



## PeterK. (Jan 4, 2014)

Bravissimo!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

I LOVE the look of this Diver!
When will they be available for sale and how much will they cost?
Cheers


----------



## 33fountain (Oct 22, 2011)

very cool and simple.


----------



## watch-ing (Jan 20, 2016)

it sure is kinda unique. but... way too fat and small. boring, uninteresting dial, no good colors, most boring bezel = really no good design in my opinion.


----------

